# OBS on the mac



## badgeroni (Jul 14, 2014)

first of all, sorry if this is in the wrong section, not sure what section it should be in

I'm using the OBS v0.3.1 (7c8ef6f, mac) version, from what i understand its still in testing? you couldn't notice, I've been using it for about 2 weeks now and its absolutely fantastic, people are loving my streams and everything is working perfectly. 

basically just wanna know in future versions, will i be able to add features such as graphics and overlays to my stream like you can do on a regular pc? i don't see any option to do this on the mac, any help is appreciated, thanks :)


----------



## mrasmus (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes; there's actually another build coming soon, and I believe that image sources are in that build. I'm not positive when it's coming, but I'm pretty sure it's pretty close. The software is very early, but yeah, the current build has been pretty good so far. It's only going to continue to improve. :D


----------



## badgeroni (Jul 14, 2014)

nice one mate, thanks for getting back to me. The signs are positive, i enjoy streaming and the quality seems very good.


----------



## skyeatsjosh (Jul 14, 2014)

Actually badgeroni,
Here is the link for the current Mac software of OBS -
https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases

Here is the OFFICIAL link, discussing it.
- https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-redux.7736/

*It is still in a pre-release stage and actively being developed/updated
So it may not work properly or crash*


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 14, 2014)

He already has the latest build from that page. A new build with image support is coming very soon. Very soon indeed.


----------

